# Anyone Here From Napanee/Kingston Stretch Of Ontario?



## Kaodi (Nov 27, 2019)

Unfortunately I do not have a proposal for anyone but I was thinking it could not hurt to put out some feelers and see who is around. I want to play PF2 pretty badly - but I would be interested in hearing about any 5e games that were really close to me as well.


----------



## Quintegamer (Nov 29, 2019)

Kaodi - I have quite a few friends playing 5e in Belleville, if that's not too far for you.


----------



## Kaodi (Dec 1, 2019)

I generally stick to here to Kingston rather than go up your way. Belleville might be technically "closer" as the bird flies, but that whole "Bay of Quinte" waterway is sort of in the way. So unfortunately it is too far for me, but thank you for the response.


----------

